# Sex Robot (TV-MA)



## mythmaster (Jul 1, 2010)

I have no idea why this is so funny to me:


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 1, 2010)

the best part was at 2:06


----------



## hdsmoke (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL.  Thats a big 10/4
 


FFTWarren said:


> the best part was at 2:06


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2010)

Yup, 2:06 was the best part !

Bear


----------



## dick foster (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't either. I want my five minutes back now.


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 1, 2010)

hahaha I was laughing by butt off. Like you said I don't know why but it was funny as heck. I had to watch it twice.


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 1, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> hahaha I was laughing by butt off. Like you said I don't know why but it was funny as heck. I had to watch it twice.


Your a real pioneer. I was disappointed in myself for watching it once


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea I may have a sick sense of humor. What can you do. There are much worse things out there on the web you could look at I guess. Happy smoking all!


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 25, 2010)

sex robot, sex robot.....song is now stuck in my head......


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 25, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup, 2:06 was the best part !
> 
> Bear


Ditto what he said...


----------

